# Health Insurance for All



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

All full time drivers should have Uber/Lyft paid health benefits. These companies are getting away with murder.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

It would be so expensive


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> All full time drivers should have Uber/Lyft paid health benefits. These companies are getting away with murder.


That's funny and the 700k that have signed up to drive with Uber since 2009 are helping these companies get away with murder.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've got the Obamacare.

Uber/Stride was able to make my Obamacare payments much lower than I could obtain on the government website.


----------



## Rrmelgar (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi so I was signing up for insurance on healthcare org and since I work a part-time job the less then 18hours at $11 hour a week and then I put for Uber self employed and it ask me how much a month do I make after losses "what's my profit" month so I looked up my app that's tracking miles and expenses and I'm in negative but just to see what it offer me I put I make a 550 profit a month and at end of application it said that I qualified for Medicaid / Nj family care I already have the card it came in mail last week but bit nervous do I really qualify ??? 1 day left for obamacare sign up period...


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Rrmelgar said:


> Hi so I was signing up for insurance on healthcare org and since I work a part-time job the less then 18hours at $11 hour a week and then I put for Uber self employed and it ask me how much a month do I make after losses "what's my profit" month so I looked up my app that's tracking miles and expenses and I'm in negative but just to see what it offer me I put I make a 550 profit a month and at end of application it said that I qualified for Medicaid / Nj family care I already have the card it came in mail last week but bit nervous do I really qualify ??? 1 day left for obamacare sign up period...


Plead ignorance and you'll be telling the truth. I know it's not helpful in the moment but I feel better.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> All full time drivers should have Uber/Lyft paid health benefits. These companies are getting away with murder.


Go try to find a taxi company that provides health insurance for the drivers. Maybe one in one hundred.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Go try to find a taxi company that provides health insurance for the drivers. Maybe one in one hundred.


That's why we need government based universal health care. Not all companies offer health insurance benefits. Can't blame them - it's pricey in the US.


----------

